# Prender un led con un boton y con el mismo boton se apague



## Samphantom (Ene 18, 2007)

Ayudenme con este proyecto amigos

Por mas que le busco no me salen las ideas.
Tengo que prender un led con un boton (push button)normalmente abierto y que dure un minuto (ya hice lo del tiempo con un 555).
Al cabo de ese minuto el led se va a apagar pero que con el mismo boton se apague en cualquier momento dentro de ese minuto y se vuelva a prender en cualquier momento.

Les agradecere enormemente cualquier comentario y ayuda.
Gracias.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 18, 2007)

pues pensaria rapidamente en usar un  contador , un flip flop y un oscilador con 555, el primer pulso activa el contadorque empieza a hacer el retardo... el segundo para el contador y apaga el led...(creo que es algo loco y arriesgado y no lo he probado.. solo se me ocurre la idea) otra formaes  por medio de un micro utilizando dos interrupciones: la de timer y la externa.. cuando se active el primer pulso prende el led y pone a correr el timer.. si dentro del tiempo no se vuelve a presentar otra interrupcion externay el tiempo se cumple apaga el led y para el timer,si se presenta una int externa durante el timer...apaga el led y para el timer... espera ser claro.. y esta ultima idea es sensata.. pero me parece que desperdiciar un micro en una plicacion tan sencilla da pena.


----------



## Samphantom (Ene 22, 2007)

Gracias. Crei que nadie responderia a mi proyecto, el caso es que es cierto lo que dices, es mucho material para tan sencilla cosa, pero asi es lo que demanda este proyecto, por lo que lo quiero hacer lo mas sencillo posible, quizas utilizar el contador 4017 o 4027 no me acuerdo bien, pero lo que me acuerdo es que era bastante insestable en los pulsos y creo que utilice un supresor de rebotes con un 555 pero ni me acuerdo como hacerlo, si tienes como hacer un supresor de rebotes te lo agradeceria mucho, ya entendi lo que me quisiste decir con el pulso.\

Gracias de nuevo y estaremos en contacto


----------



## aranzuglia (Ene 23, 2007)

Samphantom dijo:
			
		

> Gracias. Crei que nadie responderia a mi proyecto, el caso es que es cierto lo que dices, es mucho material para tan sencilla cosa, pero asi es lo que demanda este proyecto, por lo que lo quiero hacer lo mas sencillo posible, quizas utilizar el contador 4017 o 4027 no me acuerdo bien, pero lo que me acuerdo es que era bastante insestable en los pulsos y creo que utilice un supresor de rebotes con un 555 pero ni me acuerdo como hacerlo, si tienes como hacer un supresor de rebotes te lo agradeceria mucho, ya entendi lo que me quisiste decir con el pulso.\
> 
> Gracias de nuevo y estaremos en contacto



Ayer vi esta pagina que puede servirte, hay un flip flop con un solo integrado y un solo boton

http://www.qsl.net/yo5ofh/hobby circuits/circuits_controlling_relays.htm

Aca hay un biestable que, tambien con boton, activa un rele o un led

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/page9.htm

Saludos


----------



## Samphantom (Ene 23, 2007)

Gracias Aranzuglia por los links, los estoy leyendo, tengo un poco mas la idea.
Si sabes de algun supresor de rebotes te lo agradecere mucho.

Saludos al foro


----------



## aranzuglia (Ene 23, 2007)

Samphantom dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Aranzuglia por los links, los estoy leyendo, tengo un poco mas la idea.
> Si sabes de algun supresor de rebotes te lo agradecere mucho.
> 
> Saludos al foro



ni idea de lo que es un supresor de rebotes, lo mio en electronica es muy basico, es un filtro?


----------



## Samphantom (Ene 23, 2007)

Basicamente es un filtro, lo que hace es quitar ruido, por ejemplo en mi caso si uso push buttons para mi contador me crean cierto ruido que engaña al contador y marca en falso.
El supresor como lo indica suprime esos rebotes o chispitas que causan un pulso falso.
Mis conocimientos en electronica son tambien muy basicos, pero todavia me falta muchisimo, tengo la idea de lo que es pero no se como hacerlo que es distinto. jejeje.

Espero te haya servido esta humilde explicacion de lo que es un supresor de rebotes.
Saludos.


----------



## RJR (Ene 23, 2007)

prueba colocarle un Condensador, recordemos que el condensador es un filtro y este elimina ruido yo lo he hecho y me funciona


----------



## ratoseco (Ene 24, 2007)

Amigo ve ese circuito, creo que ése es que usted necesita.
Foi executado con Proteus, tiengo o circuito.


----------



## Samphantom (Ene 24, 2007)

Ya lo he intentado y si te quita ruido pero todavia asi me siguia haciendo falsos al contador, quizas sea el boton que utilice o si tienes algo que me recomiendes.
Gracias RJR por tu comentario.


Hey ratoseco, gracias por el circuito pero aun asi sigue empleando dos botones, este circuito ya lo tengo hecho y funciona muy bien, pero la idea es emplear un solo boton que prenda y apague al mismo tiempo, empleando el mismo pulso yo pensaba poner un contador como decia Aranzuglia y un flip flop , prender la luz a traves del 555 es facil pero , como desconectarlo? si el flip flop te da el pulso negativo lo usaria como pulso de desconexión?
y si es asi que tipo de flip flop me serviria?

Yo tengo un dual flip-flop que es tipo JK con set y reset (CD4027) pero aun viendo la tabla de verdad no le entiendo ni papas, deberia usar un flip flop tipo D?

Hay muchas cosas que no entiendo y que podrian ser muy faciles de explicar, por lo que si hay algun entendido en esta situacion estare mas que agradecido.

Por lo demas gracias amigos por su valiosa ayuda y porfavor sigan aportando ideas.


----------



## ratoseco (Ene 24, 2007)

Amigo, trata de hacer esto, creo que hace lo que necesitas


----------

